# توقف خدمة الأنترنت في مصر



## My Rock (27 يناير 2011)

لاحظت غياب مفاجئ للكثير من أعضاء المنتدى المصريين و راجعت بعض المواقع الإخبارية و توصلت الى ان الحكومة المصرية اوقفت خدمت الأنترنت عن مصر بالكامل، 
لا نعرف إن كان هذا حادث ام تأهباً لتعتيم ما سيحصل يوم غد الجمعة، لكن قلبنا مع أخوتنا الأقباط..
يا ريت تطمأنونا لو سمحت الفرصة..


----------



## Rosetta (27 يناير 2011)

*هما اعلنوا انه سيتم قطع الانترنت عن القطر المصري كاملا 

شبكة رصد  مؤكد | السلطات المصرية تقطع خدمة الإنترنت عن القطر المصري بالكامل للتعتيم على ما سيحدث غدا في جمعة الغضب .

قلوبنا معاهم ​*


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (27 يناير 2011)

My Rock قال:


> لاحظت غياب مفاجئ للكثير من أعضاء المنتدى المصريين و راجعت بعض المواقع الإخبارية و توصلت الى ان الحكومة المصرية اوقفت خدمت الأنترنت عن مصر بالكامل،
> لا نعرف إن كان هذا حادث ام تأهباً لتعتيم ما سيحصل يوم غد الجمعة، لكن قلبنا مع أخوتنا الأقباط..
> يا ريت تطمأنونا لو سمحت الفرصة..



*صلواااااااااااااااااااااتك يا روك ارجوك

العراق و تونس و مصر و السودان

علي فين رايحين

سلام المسيح...​*


----------



## الرب معنا (27 يناير 2011)

*ربنا معاهم ويقويهم *


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (27 يناير 2011)

*قرف و ظلم...​*


----------



## Rosetta (28 يناير 2011)

+GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ قال:


> *قرف و ظلم...​*


*
مصيرها تنتهي !
ربنــــــــــا موجود ​*


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (28 يناير 2011)

*امين...​*


----------



## kalimooo (28 يناير 2011)

قلوبنا معكم  مخطط يتناول الشرق كله..

نصلي ونتضرع الى الرب ان تمر هذه الايام

الصعبة على خير..

عندنا حاولوا ..لكن وعي الشعب والجيش اوقف المؤامرة منذ يومين..


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (28 يناير 2011)

*مخطط من مين؟؟؟​*


----------



## kalimooo (28 يناير 2011)

+GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ قال:


> *مخطط من مين؟؟؟​*





لا تسقط شعرة منءرؤسكم بدون علم ابيكم السماوي..

ولا.. تسقط دولة على الارض بدون علم ابيكم السياسي الارضي

انما لن لتجاوز قوانين المنتدى واسترسل بالكلام السياسي

وهذه ليست قناعتي انما خبرة اكتسبها الصغير والكبير عندنا..

بسبب التجارب الطويلة..

واللبيب من الاشارة يفهمُ...
​ 
صلواتنا الحارة كما قال الزعيم لأخوتنا في مصر

وفي كل العالم العربي


----------



## govany shenoda (28 يناير 2011)

ربنا يكون معكم يااقباط مصر​


----------



## kalimooo (28 يناير 2011)

govany shenoda قال:


> ربنا يكون معكم يااقباط مصر​



صحيح يا جوفاني 

لا ينفع غير الصلاة

قلنصلي كلنا من اجل اخوتنا بمصر..

لانهم فعلاً بحاجة ماسة الى الصلاة

لا اتكلم  عن حقد..

شغلتي الاساسية صيانة المعدات الالكترونية با ال بي سي

وقسم الاخبار امامي..


----------



## Eva Maria (28 يناير 2011)

*يا ألهي ما هذا التخلف ؟!!  

ما هذا الاستبداد ؟!! وما هذا الغباء؟!! 

الرب يرحم أهل مصر

صلواتي معكم *


----------



## Twin (28 يناير 2011)

*لا إله الا المسيح .... ولكي المسيح يا مصر *

*لا تعليق*​


----------



## انريكي (28 يناير 2011)

ربنا  ايكون معهم 

شكرا  استاذي  روك على الخبر

الرب يباركك


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (28 يناير 2011)

مش بس قاطعين النت يا روك دول قاطعين كمان الهواتف النقالة ​


----------



## Desert Rose (28 يناير 2011)

*طب حد يعرف الوضع ده هيستمر لامته ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟انا مش عارفه اوصل للناس ,يخرب بيت القرف*


----------



## حمورابي (28 يناير 2011)

*الله يكون مع الشعب المصري لكي يَعبر هذه الازمة بسلام *


----------



## Twin (28 يناير 2011)

*يا مسيح مصر كن معنا*​


----------



## اليعازر (28 يناير 2011)

*قلوبنا كلنا مع مصر وشعب مصر

يارب احمي شعبك​*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (28 يناير 2011)

*ربنا يطمنا عليهم كلهم ويحميهم
يارب احمي شعبك*


----------



## الملكة العراقية (28 يناير 2011)

يا رب احمي شعبك من كل شر​


----------



## حمورابي (28 يناير 2011)

*الوَضع اصبح مُقلق جِداً في مــصر 
فَلتان امني فضيع 
يارب استر من القادم . 
*


----------



## فادية (28 يناير 2011)

*ربنا يستر ويتدخل *​


----------



## Twin (28 يناير 2011)

*الموضوع بقي مقلق جداً ..... حتي التلفونات الأرض الثابته عطلت في بعض المناطق*
*وحظر التجوال أذاد الطين بالبلة*​


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (28 يناير 2011)

*انا خايفه اوي...​*


----------



## كلدانية (28 يناير 2011)

الله يسترهم من هل الاوضاع المؤلمة
ربنا معاهم ويحميهم
من كل خطر​


----------



## My Rock (29 يناير 2011)

للأسف لحد الآن لا توجد اي اشارت لقرب إرجاع خدمات الانترنت لمصر


----------



## Rosetta (29 يناير 2011)

*كيف ستكون النهاية يا مصر ؟؟
الوضع مقلق جدا 

ربنا يوقف معاهم و يساعدهم ​*


----------



## kalimooo (29 يناير 2011)

والان تتخذ ارشادات للتشديد في باقي البلدان العربية


----------



## Rosetta (29 يناير 2011)

كليمو قال:


> والان تتخذ ارشادات للتشديد في باقي البلدان العربية



*ارشادات شو كليمو ؟​*


----------



## tamav maria (30 يناير 2011)

ربنا يستر علي اخواتنا كلهم في مصر
لانهم في ضيقه 
ربنا يرحمنا برحمته
شكرا روك للخبر


----------



## Twin (2 فبراير 2011)

*الأنترنت رجع لمصر تاني ... وتم رفع الحظر*

*منورييييييين يا مصريييين ... وحشتونا *
*وكنا نتمني نكون معاكم :love45:*​


----------



## marcelino (2 فبراير 2011)

Twin قال:


> *الأنترنت رجع لمصر تاني ... وتم رفع الحظر*
> 
> *منورييييييين يا مصريييين ... وحشتونا *
> *وكنا نتمني نكون معاكم :love45:*​




*ايه ياعم انت مش قولت جاى 
*​


----------



## Twin (2 فبراير 2011)

marcelino قال:


> *ايه ياعم انت مش قولت جاى *​



*ما الطيران وقف .... وتذكرتي أتلغت أعمل أيه بقي *
*أجيلكم مشي :a82:*​


----------



## marcelino (2 فبراير 2011)

Twin قال:


> *ما الطيران وقف .... وتذكرتي أتلغت أعمل أيه بقي *
> *أجيلكم مشي :a82:*​




*مالها العباره :new6:
*​


----------



## +ماربيلا+ (2 فبراير 2011)

*المشكله ان الواحد كان لسه مخلص امتحانات وقلنا بقى نقضى الاجازة*
*لاقينا اللى حصل ده والواحد ولا عارف يخرج فى اى مكان ولا فيه نت حتى الكنيسه مقفوله مفيش اكتر من القداس بس*

*يارب بقى عدى الازمه دى على خير *

*وبشكركم بجد على احساسكو ده*​


----------



## Critic (2 فبراير 2011)

*النت رجع تانى*
*back to my hoooooooooome*


----------



## grges monir (2 فبراير 2011)

نشكر  المسيح النت رجع
كنا محبوسين حبس انفرادى من غير نت


----------



## احلى ديانة (2 فبراير 2011)

بجد بجد بجد كنت بتعذب من غيركم

النت حاجة مهمة اوى اوى اوى فى حياتنا

الواحد ما يقدرش يستغنى عنة​


----------



## Rosetta (2 فبراير 2011)

*منووووورين يا مصرييين  
ربنا يخليكوااااا لينا ​*


----------



## Molka Molkan (2 فبراير 2011)

عدنا من بعد غياب ...


----------



## Molka Molkan (2 فبراير 2011)

اخروني 5 ايام عن الخدمة !!!


----------



## MIKEL MIK (2 فبراير 2011)

*عدنا بعد غياب اجباري
كانت ايام عصيبه جدا
الحمد لله بدات تهدي الأمور​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (2 فبراير 2011)

*مبروووووووك علينا رجوع النت*
*هو قالها عمرو اديب النت هيجي بكرة علي انهاردة وجه*
*الحمد الله علي كل شئ*
*وربنا يستر علي الايام اللي جاية*​


----------



## tasoni queena (2 فبراير 2011)

الحمد لله النت رجع

بس الاوضاع لسة متحسنتش


----------



## bob (2 فبراير 2011)

*الحمد لله اخيرا النت رجع *
*و شكرا لكل الناس اللي كانت بتصليلنا و صلواتكم جابت نتيجة*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (2 فبراير 2011)

*نورتو يا مصريين يا شجعان
ربنا يديم وجودكو ويكون معاكو ويحميكو*


----------



## Twin (2 فبراير 2011)

marcelino قال:


> *مالها العباره :new6:*​


*ما العبارة أكيد هتغرق :new6:*​


----------

